# Finding Commercial Accounts



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been subbing commercially for 3 years now, insured, LLC and know what I'm doing.

My question pertains to finding commercial accounts of my own. It seems I'm plowing a crap ton of snow and making breakfast and gas money. Residential work is pretty weak around here. Most home owners drive a half ton 4x4 or know an friendly old guy who does it for free.

I keep hearing to avoid NSP's like the plague. Even the guy I work for says that.

How do I find out who wants a bid?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Property records search, cold calls, letters, advertising, or if all else fails a walk in handshake does wonders.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Look for jobs not being taken care of. But stay away from mine  .


As said cold calls work !

Stay away from nationals IMO, you are a sub to them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can't be that bad off. You know what it cost to go out for breakfast and fill up the truck? If your looking for new accounts ,stay away from chains,need to go to single locations. Local banks are good ,stat now looking at lots to see how they looked plowed and stray away from the ones that look like a bomb hit them and stay away from busy streets ,those are time killers. I would still try for driveways put hte fear of the next big one!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

The first year I started plowing, I just walked into any place that had a lot the size I wanted to plow and asked if they had anyone set up to do their plowing for the upcoming season, if not, I offered a price. I was in the yellow pages already for my lawn care business, so when it came time to renew, I had them add me to the snow removal section. The accounts I didn't get by cold calling/showing up in person, I got from them calling me either by finding me in the phone book or being referred by a current customer.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

I don't have a salter but I could sub that out to the guy down the road I suppose.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Diesel Dan;1975369 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I don't have a salter but I could sub that out to the guy down the road I suppose.


I would sub out plowing before I subbed out Salting.....Heres something to think about...How many Pushes have you had in your area this year?....How many saltings have occurred in your area this year?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

If you want to get into plowing Commercial accounts......Find the capital and get youself a salter.....You will be leaving a lot of money on the table....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually as mentioned I would go after salting first. Maybe contract out to smaller companies who only plow. 

Buy a rake !! You will need it for all the money you will be making.

Find a salt supplier now for next season. I know many who were paying over $ 100.00 / ton with of my buddies paying 135. I got mine locked in early for 95.00 , Cheapest I heard was 75.00.

I know where there is a V box stainless steel for 800 right now


----------

